# EASY FIRST TIME GOAT MILK SOAP RECIPE



## mistee (Mar 24, 2011)

ANYONE??? I WANT OT GIVE IT A TRY .. WHERE IS THE BEST PLACE OT BUY SUPPLIES?

THANKS


----------



## freemotion (Mar 24, 2011)

Need a bit more info about what you know and what you have already.  Have you ever made soap before?  If not, a paragraph or two here will not be enough, especially for goat's milk soap.

(PS:  Turn off your caps lock....seems like you are shouting....  )


----------



## mistee (Mar 24, 2011)

never made soap b4 and all I currently have is the goats..

sorry about the caps my 2 year old spilled soda on my laptop and now keys stick!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha-ha!!  It is the cats here that like to walk on my keys while I am typing.  

I will suggest that you do some reading on making soap first, as it really is too much info to give on a forum....then come back and ask specific questions.  I make my soap with stuff from the grocery store and I also render tallow from suet to make a really nice, hard soap that sets up quite quickly.  If you follow some of the recipes and use all veg oils, you will be stirring for an hour or two and it may take a couple days to get hard enough to cut.

I use tallow and EVOO and goat's milk for the "good stuff" and also make batches with tallow, lard, veg oil, and a little EVOO and goat's milk.

Your biggest challenge will be finding the lye to make it with.

For some good ideas, go to the Summer Bee Meadow site.  I use their calculator to determine how much lye to use each time I make a batch, since I am using what I have at the moment.  I have even used some chicken fat as a small percentage of a couple of batches and it came out just fine!  I had some in the freezer and knew I wouldn't be using it up in my cooking, I had too much saved up.  I make my own catfood starting with chicken leg quarters, so I end up with lots of unflavored  rendered chicken fat in the freezer.


----------



## mistee (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks,, i did a lot of reading a few years back but put it off cause of the lye..... Where do you get your lye? I really want to give it a try.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 24, 2011)

I had to have my local Ace Hardware order a case for me.  You can get smaller amounts online at the soapmaking supply places, but it will cost almost as much as buying a case with the hazardous shipping rates.  I did talk the guy at Ace into giving me a "sale" price and it has kept quite well.  I put the box into a big plastic bag in my garage (not the damp basement) and it is in individual containers.  It is Rooto brand and came in one pound canisters, a dozen in the case.  I think I paid $36 for the case a couple of years ago, it was supposed to be more like $48.

I've actually seen it on the Sears website as well.

You don't need all the fancy soapmaking equipment and oils.  I use a cheap stainless stock pot, a couple of rubbermaid pitchers (you need at least one heavy duty one that can take some heat), a heavy plastic spoon for stirring, two thermometers that go as low as 80 F and as high as 220, a plastic tote as a mold but I just got a couple of dollar store dish pans since they don't have the ridge in them...a catbox (new!) would work, too.  A scale that measures in fractions of ounces is important, too, and that will allow you to measure a few pounds.  A stick blender that you can dedicate to soapmaking is very, very helpful but not critical.  A heavy carrot peeler is nice to trim the bars with.  I cure mine on a piece of cardboard with no printing on it in a room that is closed to the cats.

If you can measure accurately in ounces and in temperature, pour, stir, and be patient, and cut with a knife, and observe basic safety precautions (the same as you would if handling bleach) then you can be successful at making soap!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 24, 2011)

I cannot get lye around here at all so I have to order it all online.

I've ordered supplies from here:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Default.aspx

And I usually order the fats and lye from here because it's less of a pain in the A than having to fax in the "I'm not a druggie form" with every order at Brambleberry:
http://www.the-soap-dish.com/

I like the book Milk Soapmaking by Anne Watson and her other book Smart Soapmaking. Gives you the basics, builds your confidence with good recipes and then you can branch out and come up with your own recipes.

Edit: I got most of my stuff from Goodwill--old enameled pots, smaller stainless steel pot and plastic basins, spoons, candy and muffin molds.


----------



## tamsflock (Mar 24, 2011)

I got my lye from essentialdepot.com along with some oils ended up being cheaper than some oils in the store.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 25, 2011)

I get my lye at Ace Hardware.  A while back I posted some photos of the soap I made.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5864

and on entry # 8, the last one on that thread, there are websites for the recipe and instruction.

I found it to be a pretty easy process. but you have to be quick sometimes if you are using small molds.


----------



## lilhill (Mar 25, 2011)

As mentioned by Chandasue, the Milk Soapmaking book by Anne Watson is a geat starter book.  That's how I started and it was very easy with step by step instructions.


----------



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks everyone one.. my 2 year old has really dry senseative skin as does my aunt so I am hoping goats milk soap will help..  I am trying a lot of different adventures this year w/ my goats,,,lol.. I have bred Nigis for years but never milked them or anything but w/ prices for everthing going up I thought I would make my girls work a bit.. my 6 and 2 year old is dying to drink goats milk.. Hubby is dying for cheese and I wanna do the soap,,,lol.. .. I have a lot of interest in it locally so will give it a go...

I hope between goats milk soap and the real life loooking dolls I make,, it all will help pay for the feed and hay!

thanks again!


----------

